
3D printed open source tourniquet - 3eto
https://github.com/GliaX/Tourniquet
======
3eto
This is the project by the Canadian doctor shot by Israeli sniper near Gaza on
Monday.

Medium post: [https://medium.com/@trklou/3d-printed-open-source-
tourniquet...](https://medium.com/@trklou/3d-printed-open-source-tourniquet-
rationale-failure-analysis-and-proposed-next-steps-of-the-glia-97e8441b4c5a)

